# Generic Sad Movie Thread



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

Pretty straightforward. Post the feels. 

Mine goes to Green Mile and Forrest Gump. 

Yeah, I'm pretty bland. But I like a sad movie. Reminds me that I'm human.

Scenes are cool to post also.

*EDIT: I say "sad", but if a movie made you shed tears for any reason outside of laughing so hard you start to leak, go ahead and post it.*


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Pretty straightforward. Post the feels.
> 
> Mine goes to Green Mile and Forrest Gump.
> 
> ...




I will take a wild guess and say that you are a fan of Tom Hanks.

On topic:  I wouldn't count the whole movie, but the ending of Click literally made me shed tears.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

...I didn't realize he was both of those. Those are the only Tom Hanks films I've seen. I think.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> ...I didn't realize he was both of those. Those are the only Tom Hanks films I've seen. I think.



Don't forget Cast Away.  The loss of Wilson has brought many tears to many eyes.


----------



## Dire Newt (Nov 9, 2013)

Up. Well not so much the movie, but this scene in particular:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHMD_EqM61I

Seriously, they should have called it "Down" because that's how this scene made me feel :<


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 9, 2013)

.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 9, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Don't forget Cast Away.  The loss of Wilson has brought many tears to many eyes.



I have...never heard of that to be honest.



Dire Newt said:


> Seriously, they should have called it "Down" because that's how this scene made me feel :<









I was done. The first fucking 10 minutes and they kill your soul. I fucking love Pixar.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 9, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I have...never heard of that to be honest.




H...  How have you never even heard of Cast Away if you saw Forrest Gump and Green Mile?!  Those are three must see Tom Hanks movies.  You are either trolling, you are forgetful, or you lived under a rock with a working tv, DVD player, and copies of The Green Mile and Forrest Gump.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

I've probably seen more heart-wrenchingly sad films than the average man, but I'll only list two so others have a chance at posting without repeats.

1.) "Requiem for a Dream" - This film is professionally crafted and increasingly harrowing until a climax that will leave no watcher unshaken. Unfortunately, the message is more or less 'drugs are bad mmkay' so it won't be a film you want to watch again or share with others very often... unless you like to punish yourself with the psychological and physical degradation of characters you only care about because the movie is screaming at you.

2.) "Mary & Max" - If you're a fan of stop-motion animation AND sad movies then this one is a double-dipped treat. Though the film is much more hopeful and complex than 'Requiem' it can still tickle a tear or two before the end. It's about a lonely young Australian girl who picks a number from her phone book at random to send a letter to... and the name she picks happens to be a lonely 40+ year old with Aspergers living in New York. It's a great movie that I recommend all film lovers should give a chance.


----------



## captainbrant (Nov 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Jags (Nov 10, 2013)

Marley & Me. I was never bothered by it until I got close to my partner's dogs, now it makes me depressed.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 10, 2013)

I like to show *Dancer in the Dark* to my friends and watch the tears flow. So good. So sad. 
Bjork said acting in this movie was so intense and depressing that it turned her off acting. It shows because (naturally) she's incredible in it.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 10, 2013)

Requiem for a Dream is pretty much a nonstop kick to the feels.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> H...  How have you never even heard of Cast Away if you saw Forrest Gump and Green Mile?!  Those are three must see Tom Hanks movies.  You are either trolling, you are forgetful, or you lived under a rock with a working tv, DVD player, and copies of The Green Mile and Forrest Gump.



I don't keep up on movies. Never have. And I only watch them on TV. Most movies I'm "supposed" to see, I never have. Like I didn't finish Lion King until...last year I think. Yet everyone who hears that turns into a massive cunt saying I had a poor childhood however the fuck that works. No big deal to me.


----------



## Gumshoe (Nov 10, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I don't keep up on movies. Never have. And I only watch them on TV. Most movies I'm "supposed" to see, I never have. Like I didn't finish Lion King until...last year I think. Yet everyone who hears that turns into a massive cunt saying I had a poor childhood however the fuck that works. No big deal to me.



Your situation is understandable.  I would highly recommend seeing Cast Away when you get the chance.


----------



## TobyDingo (Nov 10, 2013)

Seven Pounds
The Butterfly Effect
and lest we forget... The Lion King. R.I.P Mufasa. It's been like 18 years and It still hurts.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 10, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Seven Pounds
> *The Butterfly Effect*
> and lest we forget... The Lion King. R.I.P Mufasa. It's been like 18 years and It still hurts.



Thank you!

That one slowly chips away at your feelings the entire time and breaks you at the end, and leaves you a sobbing mess in the corner for hours.


----------



## Cocobanana (Nov 10, 2013)

benignBiotic said:


> I like to show *Dancer in the Dark* to my friends and watch the tears flow. So good. So sad.
> Bjork said acting in this movie was so intense and depressing that it turned her off acting. It shows because (naturally) she's incredible in it.



This is an amazing movie, though one could argue it's an extremely acquired taste. I watched it with my parents and younger brother and they just thought it was weird, not sad. A film that is more universally harrowing from Lars Von Trier is *Antichrist* so you should check that one out too if you haven't :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 11, 2013)

A_Modernly_Classy_Dragon said:


> Your situation is understandable.  I would highly recommend seeing Cast Away when you get the chance.



Alrighty.


----------



## Nashida (Nov 11, 2013)

TobyDingo said:


> Seven Pounds
> The Butterfly Effect
> and lest we forget... *The Lion King*. R.I.P Mufasa. It's been like 18 years and It still hurts.



I took my Dad to see it when it came out in RealD a couple years ago. I remember him whispering "Now I know why it makes you cry," to me. Something about it surrounding you that time, plus Simba's reaction.

We both also shed a few at the end of Toy Story 3, but that was a more personal reason for the two of us than just how it ended.

A Walk to Remember is my one good tearjerker.


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2013)

The Road (2009)
Every time I watch it, the ending always gets me. CARRY THE FLAME MAN, CARRY THE FLAME!

It's about a boy and his father's trip to the south to escape winter in post-civilized america, they see themselves as two of the few good people left on earth. His father is sick and 



Spoiler: death causes



was impaled with an arrow during the movie that caused infection in his leg


It is not about any virus or disease, but a simple downfall of government control and order.
I like it because the protagonist isnt a hero - he is flawed in that he is a human doing what he felt necessary to survive and protect his child, which means he cant always be the good guy. Plus, the soundtrack is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Shoiyo (Nov 11, 2013)

The Grave of the Fireflies and Barefoot Gen both not only made me weep as though my soul were being torn apart by black magic, but they also destroyed all faith and compassion I had left for mankind. Left me depressed for days and days they did.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 12, 2013)

Saga said:


> The Road (2009)



I couldn't make it through that one. Probably one of the most depressing movies of all time "/


----------



## Demensa (Nov 15, 2013)

I love a good sad movie.

I'd go with a tie between Synecdoche New York, The Road and the trilogy of short films by Don Hertzfeldt: Everything will be OK, I'm so proud of you, and It's Such a Beautiful Day. 
They're not only sad, but brilliantly good films. All three hit me pretty hard, each in a different way. 
Synecdoche New York and the Don Hertzfeldt films are pretty much tied for my favourite film of all.

I do have Requiem For A Dream sitting around, so I plan to watch that soon.  As well as Schindler's List, and The Fountain.


----------



## Arianna Dragoness (Nov 25, 2013)

This movie is a bit of an oldie - The Day of the Dolphin. The ending made me bawl like a baby.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 25, 2013)

Hachiko
shut up it's sad ok


----------



## Demensa (Nov 26, 2013)

Finally watched Requiem For A Dream.
It was really powerful, but just made me more depressed and scared than 'sad'. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> I've probably seen more heart-wrenchingly sad films than the average man, but I'll only list two so others have a chance at posting without repeats.
> 
> 1.) "Requiem for a Dream" - This film is professionally crafted and increasingly harrowing until a climax that will leave no watcher unshaken. Unfortunately, the message is more or less 'drugs are bad mmkay' so it won't be a film you want to watch again or share with others very often... unless you like to punish yourself with the psychological and physical degradation of characters you only care about because the movie is screaming at you.
> 
> 2.) "Mary & Max" - If you're a fan of stop-motion animation AND sad movies then this one is a double-dipped treat. Though the film is much more hopeful and complex than 'Requiem' it can still tickle a tear or two before the end. It's about a lonely young Australian girl who picks a number from her phone book at random to send a letter to... and the name she picks happens to be a lonely 40+ year old with Aspergers living in New York. It's a great movie that I recommend all film lovers should give a chance.



Requiem for a Dream is one fucked up movie,  that's for sure.


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 26, 2013)

I thought _Wolf Children Ami and Yuki_ was pretty sad. I know the ending was "bitter-sweet" but I mostly found it sad. Though losing that hot dad is a sad crime in itself.


----------



## Saga (Nov 26, 2013)

Demensa said:


> Finally watched Requiem For A Dream.
> It was really powerful, but just made me more depressed and scared than 'sad'.
> 
> Highly recommended.





d.batty said:


> Requiem for a Dream is one fucked up movie,  that's for sure.


Well now I just _have _to
BRING IT ON MAN


----------



## Demensa (Nov 27, 2013)

Saga said:


> Well now I just _have _to
> BRING IT ON MAN



It's really great! Something you'd definitely expect from Aronofsky (The Fountain, Black Swan)
And the soundtrack is iconic, it really pushes the emotional register up a notch.


----------

